# I drink lemon juice



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2014)

What's the first thing you do when you start to feel sick? I'm talking nausea, sniffles, just over all feeling blah, how to you take care of yourself?

 For me, well, I have a bit of a hard on for home remedies, so I have a quick cure all for everything if I just remember what works best with what symptom. Like sucking on a lemon, drinking ginger ale, that sort of thing to ease nausea. I also make Jell-O because that's what my mom used to make for me when I was a kid and was sick.


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm terrible at reacting to feeling kind of sick. Usually I just continue whatever I'm doing until it's gotten too bad to ignore, which is a terrible idea. I get a lot of headaches that I know I could preempt or at least lessen if I just lay down and took a nap at the first sign of it but invariably I just go on computering until it's gotten really bad. Ugh. I'm _trying_ to condition myself to respond better, though.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 9, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> I'm terrible at reacting to feeling kind of sick. Usually I just continue whatever I'm doing until it's gotten too bad to ignore, which is a terrible idea. I get a lot of headaches that I know I could preempt or at least lessen if I just lay down and took a nap at the first sign of it but invariably I just go on computering until it's gotten really bad. Ugh. I'm _trying_ to condition myself to respond better, though.


You know a way to avoid headaches is good hydration. A study found that most headaches were the result dehydration. Whenever I feel one coming on I drink a whole glass of water then lay down, like you said. 

 I get headaches a lot too.


----------



## M&F (Oct 9, 2014)

I take my allergy medicine, because 9.8 times out of 10, that's what the problem is.

Water and food are definitely important if you feel really sick, though.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 9, 2014)

I COMPLAIN ABOUT IT IS WHAT I DO

then i drink a tonne of squash and then sleep.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 9, 2014)

It's probably one of the worst things to do but I drink fizzy drinks. My logic is that the fizz scratches my throat and will make it less sore.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 9, 2014)

Water, painkillers/cold meds, and sleep.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 10, 2014)

Sleep and refuse to eat if it is tummy trouble.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2014)

A small amount of chocolate does wonders for minor stomach problems.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2014)

Cough drops. If that doesn't work, cold medication or Ibuprofen. And water, of course, but that's slow-acting.


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> I'm terrible at reacting to feeling kind of sick. Usually I just continue whatever I'm doing until it's gotten too bad to ignore, which is a terrible idea. I get a lot of headaches that I know I could preempt or at least lessen if I just lay down and took a nap at the first sign of it but invariably I just go on computering until it's gotten really bad. Ugh. I'm _trying_ to condition myself to respond better, though.


Me too.  Sometimes I go to sleep earlier, but that's about as good as it gets.

(Complaining is also a thing. That is most of my response.)


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 10, 2014)

I sleep.  A lot.  I've probably slept four times more than I typically do in the past week (I'm sick currently).  I sleep in, I take naps, et cetera.  Oh, and my naps are not pathetic cat naps like most people take.  My naps consume most of the day.  Lately, I've been sleeping for four or five hours and then waking up and being tired again within an hour.  It's so strange.


----------



## Stormecho (Oct 10, 2014)

mostly drink tea, especially ginger and chamomile, and quarantine myself in my room

and then hold shouting matches with my grandmother who _really_ wants to help me get better and forgets she is frail and will suffer a cold 200% worse than I will and also refuses to believe I'm contagious

I also try to sleep but I'm bad at taking naps so I end up just playing a lot of video games or something


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 11, 2014)

I pop in an ibuprofen, then I go to sleep. That resolves most of the issues over the course of several days. Most of my problems are headaches, so that gets rid of them the most effectively.

Or cold medicine. I used to be more so in the habit of ignoring my physical needs because I wanted to avoid filling my body up with chemicals, but I've been influenced by my fiance, who actually takes medicine when he feels bad. Mostly nowadays, I just stay on the computer until I start to get moderately bad-feeling, then that's when I take the medicine. And I wait for it to take effect. If it gets worse, then I go lay in bed to nap.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 11, 2014)

um I carry on and assume it's just allergies because it usually is until other people start getting sick around me

and then just carry on because at that point is not like there's much I can do oops

this is not the exact process but basically


----------

